# Holiday Layout



## Bogart74 (Oct 26, 2016)

My return to model railroading was launched when my wife got me a Bachmann McKinley Explorer HO set for our first year in our new house. The layout goes up right before Thanksgiving and each year I add a little something new. It was great fun getting ready for its debut - I went nuts searching for buildings, cars and figures appropriate for the Alaskan backcountry. My only snag was the DCH-2 Beaver floatplane model - there were no holes on the fuselage, and after attempting to simply glue the struts on I gave up and fashioned it into a wreck on the shores of my lake.


----------



## santafealltheway (Nov 27, 2012)

Very nice. I like the photo of the officer trying to shoo away the moose haha


----------



## NAJ (Feb 19, 2016)

santafealltheway said:


> Very nice. I like the photo of the officer trying to shoo away the moose haha


The Moose also caught my eye, very nice.


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

I like the lop eared amphibian. It looks a little forlorn and lonely. That Guns&Tackle is a real keeper. Looks like you have a lot of fun setting up the scenes for all to enjoy!


----------



## Bogart74 (Oct 26, 2016)

Lemonhawk said:


> I like the lop eared amphibian. It looks a little forlorn and lonely. That Guns&Tackle is a real keeper. Looks like you have a lot of fun setting up the scenes for all to enjoy!


The store was a great little kit to build up. And if anyone stumbles upon another HO scale Beaver - whether kit or built - please let me know!


----------



## MikeB (Feb 11, 2016)

Bogart74 said:


> The store was a great little kit to build up. And if anyone stumbles upon another HO scale Beaver - whether kit or built - please let me know!


This is where I bought mine, even though I didn't put it together yet. 

http://www.modeltrainstuff.com/Osborn-Model-Kits-HO-1073-DHC-2-Beaver-Kit-p/osb-1073.htm


----------



## Bogart74 (Oct 26, 2016)

MikeB said:


> This is where I bought mine, even though I didn't put it together yet.
> 
> http://www.modeltrainstuff.com/Osborn-Model-Kits-HO-1073-DHC-2-Beaver-Kit-p/osb-1073.htm


Thanks!


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

Very nice layout.


----------

